# How much ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

How much does it usually cost to get a fecal done on goats ? I know it's varies 
from state , but I want an idea of the round about cost. Any input would be appreciated :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine costed $25 for the first one and then like $10 after that.... pretty cheap


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My vet charges $10 per sample


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My vet charges $15


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

anywhere from 25-45 Ive spent per fecal


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... it varies for vet to vet.... :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

$10 for mine. But now I do my own!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I couldn't find anyone to do a fecal without having the vet come out...which would be probably 100. So I just bought a microscope and have just mixed up the "float solution". ...tomorrow I learn to do it myself!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think $10 to $30 is about the going rate...but it does vary.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

$18 per sample, no discounts for additional tests. I have to send in a container with an ice pack, so all that is extra too, plus shipping. Like a few others here, I just got all the equipment to do my own testing. Bought it off Amazon for about $100, so should pay for itself quickly.


----------

